# Jammed up winch



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

How do you all go about getting the winch cable unkinked and wound up like it was new again?

Tried tieing it to the Trailblazer and it's better, but as soon as I unwind it again on the trail, it gets all f'ed up again.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

replace with synthetic rope.once a cable gets a memory in it not much you can do.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> replace with synthetic rope.once a cable gets a memory in it not much you can do.


That costs $$.....I was looking for the cheap option


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hate to say it but sandman is correct and plus the amsteel is so much easier and stronger then the cable and goes in and out so smooth def worth it


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, but the new EBA, clutch springs, plastics, foot rests, etc.... got me broke and want a CDI next, not a winch cable.

Maybe all the Honda's I'm pulling out should foot the bill? Not like I'm using it...


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

keep constant tension on it when unwinding/winding - this will keep it from bird nesting


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You can go to your local hardware store and buy winch cable. It's probably got some kind of plastic coating on it. I just removed the coating, and thread it on my winch. Costs allot less than buying an actual "winch cable"


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> You can go to your local hardware store and buy winch cable. It's probably got some kind of plastic coating on it. I just removed the coating, and thread it on my winch. Costs allot less than buying an actual "winch cable"


On the Viper website it's only $14.99 for basic winch cable, but $55.00 - $90.00 (depending on the kit) for the Amsteel or synthetic.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It'd be worth 15 bucks to me not to have to hassle with it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

betcha it's 35 after shippin


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> betcha it's 35 after shippin


To Canada, probably $100.00...lol

Seriously, they are great to deal with. We purchased 3 winches from them at the same time and they shipped them all in one package, saving a bundle in shipping.

Always call or email anyone before ordering online, you'd be amazed what deals you can get!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We mainly use a tow rope (probably 8-10' long) with hooks on each end and only use the winches if we can't get close. Then, like AUBruterider said, keep the tension on when winding it back up.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Buy a comealong
Works for me after the winch and cable broke in same hole


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wouldn't you have the same problem....getting the cable wound up nicely after it's out the full length and really muddy?

Just sayin....


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ebay has sum good deal on amsteel


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I understand you cituation with the money, but I also agree with the Amsteal rope.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i bought my Viper Max with the amsteel rope on it for $209 plus shipping and taxes and it came out to be like 250 or so but i love it.


----------

